# 2 year old Arabian colt



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I really like him. I don't see any conformation issue worth mentioning other than personally I like a bit longer neck...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks! He does have a shorter neck for sure. This is the only picture I have that shows him with a curvey neck lol


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I do not see stallion prospect in him.. but I am very very VERY fussy if an animal is to be a breeding animal. For a stallion to keep on being a stallion he should be held to very highest standard.

His neck is too short and his topline, especially for an Arabian, is not smooth enough. I find his hocks a bit too high and his hind leg a bit camped under. He has good bone and a nice shoulder. 

I see him and think he would make a bang up gelding.. but as a stallion.. meh.. not so much. JMO.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I think he's stunning. Just because he's not built like a classic arabian doesnt really mean anything. I faintly remember you saying something about reining. Would this horse be the one whom you plan to use for that?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

TexasBlaze said:


> I think he's stunning. Just because he's not built like a classic arabian doesnt really mean anything. I faintly remember you saying something about reining. Would this horse be the one whom you plan to use for that?


Yup, this would be he. We'll see how he matures into it. He lives to slide and spin naturally and really engages his hind end when he is showing off in his pen. 
He keeps going through growing spurts though, and is already close to 15hands, and he is out of smaller stock. 
I won't start that training until he is more mature though, just to prevent any stress soundness issues. Sport Horse I think he will do great in, and be a super cross on Warmblood mares.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Not that you are going to cross him, but he is exactly the type of Arabian I used to breed my Araloosas...a bit thicker than your typey Arabian, with a little heavier bone and an actual croup. He would be a good candidate as a stallion to breed Araloosas, Quarabs, or Morabs. Half Arabs are becoming increasingly popular because of their versatility...


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Am i the only one seeing him a bit tied in behind the knee?? beautiful boy, by the way


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I think he's excellent for a 2 year old. I love his back, nice sturdy legs, his neck doesn't bother me too much, maybe a hint that he's going to be really solid. A better square chest and hind shot would be nice.
Can't wait to see him in 3/4 more years!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I do have Morgan mares so Morabs could be a possibility. I'LL see how he peoduces with purebreds. 

Falcity, I do see him a bit over at the knee, but not enough to concern me. 
Flygap, I love his bum! I didnt buy him as a halter prospect so his non smooth topline and non flat croup isnt a concern. 
the only other bum like oicture I have is this one, taken at 13 months old.


----------

